# here an oink, there an oink, everywhere an oink oink



## wittdog (Sep 18, 2007)

Trust me buddy take 79N to 90E I made that trip to and from school for 4 years. I can't wait till next weekend...going to be a good time.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2007)

Going to be fun. 

For sure 

We are half packed already.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> oink is less than 2 weeks...  anyone as excited as i am???
> 
> so what's the best way to get from virginia to upstate ny???  yahoo maps sez to take i-76 to pittsburgh and then i-99n (us-220) to us-322n to us-219n. google maps says to take i-76 to pittsburgh but then to take i-79 north to erie, pa and then i-90 east to buffalo.  seems to me the all interstate route is longer but you never know what traffic will be like on the state roads.



Brian, we are taking 81n to 70n to 76 to 79n to 90e.  Are you going up on thursday?

I am counting down the days.   [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like I need to get a Pen amount of beer.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sounds like I need to get a Pen amount of beer.



And I will be up on friday afternoon.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I have ever brined a friend- chicken yes friends not so much


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2d3amsso]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I have ever brined a friend- chicken yes friends not so much [/quote:2d3amsso]

Now thats just funny right there.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok sounds like a plan.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 19, 2007)

No problem....keep in mind I'll be up since 10 Wendsday Night...


----------

